# Wow I wish there was some way I could tip you!



## LyftKing$$ (Sep 14, 2017)

This is on my current driver’s profile. It’s not even me and I’m annoyed by it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ouch!
Worst pax ever


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

LyftKing$$ said:


> Wow I wish there was some way I could tip you!


I saw a film once where this was one of the very few lines of dialogue.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PMartino said:


> I saw a film once where this was one of the very few lines of dialogue.


Might be the same one I'm watching now


----------

